# New situation with fuse blowing



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I've settled the other problems now...

I hooked just the power wire and ground wire to amp and fuse did not blow. So its not the amp and its not a short in power wire.

I then hooked up remote wre and RCAs and fuse was fine.

The second I put in the right sub and turned the car on the fuse blew.

So the subs are causing my fuse to blow... What do i do?


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

*fused out*

make sure that inside the box that the wire are not touching on the back of the speaker


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*Fuse*

The fuse wouldn't blow untill you had your speakers hooked up. An amplfier dosn't put out any load untill it has something to send power to. I think that the main problem is your using a fuse thats to low of an amperage for your amps. I would ask your local shop what amperage of fuse they would recomend. They can determine how many amps they pull and recomend the correct fuse.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

the manual says 60amp fuse adn thats what im using.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

there has to be a short in your speaker wires somewhere.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

don't use a bigger fuse than recommended it may be a short on your board from the initial wiring problem, that happened to me and I kept trying to replace fuse and ended up having to send amp to fosgate for repair, have your amp checked out it may be something small, but if you ignore it can get real big real fast


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks..

I know i would never use a bigger fuse than recommended...

Im going to check to make sure no speaker wires are touching and then if they arent then Im going to take my amp to be benched...


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

so the amp will turn on an "idle" just fine and not blow a fuse UNTIL you hook a speaker up? is it just one channel or both? hooking to one perticular speaker or either of them?


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

It works fine until speaker goes in.

Its 2 channel

I just tried the right speaker.. blowin a 60amp fuse cant be good for your wiring so I figurred not to try the left speaker next.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Dude, bring it to the goddamn shop. Youre just going to end up killing everything. I would have brought it to the shop a long time ago.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I dont have the money to bring it to a shop..

If i did thats what I would have done from the beginning.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

one last thing. does it do it with either sub? if you have a spare mid speaker that you have laying around hook it up and see if it still blows a fuse. your subs may have a short in the coil. does the subs have a "grinding" sound when you carefully push them in with your hand?


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I tried just going to the left sub today and that one also blew the fuse. 

Ive tried both the left and right sub and they both blow the fuse. So I dont think the voice coils would go on each sub.

thanks for all the helpful advice cranium.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

no prob. just tryin' to help. hope eveything turns out.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

thanks.. Im going to try wiring at 4 ohms now instead.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i know this is taking alot of 60amp fuses but have you had them out of the box and tried? i think from previous posts you have DVC's so just try to hook one coil at a time. the only thing different i want you to be careful is to diconnect every speaker and even the ones that go inbetween coils (just take every thing apart) unplug rca's, turn ignition on and let the amp idle with volume very low (about 5 or so). take channel one's wires and touch the positive and negitive and touch those to one coil, if i blows dammit.(i'm out of ideas) if not go to the next one and so on(4 in total). repeat with channel two. then hook the coils together and repeat (2 in total). that amp is not rated for 1 ohm which would be a bridged amp running all 4 coils together. just keep it 2ohms left channel running 2 coils right channel running 2coils.

if your amp is not bridged and you have everything concerning the ohms run that way just disregard the last part

if nothing blows but once you plug in the rca's then your fuses blows unfortunatly you must take your amp in. sorry you've tried everything that i can think of.


__________________


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Im runnign 2 ohms from both channels..

How much would it cost be to bring it to a palce to have it checked out?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

depends, places around here can do a bench test for practically nothing in fact where I took mine did it for me for free, if you bought the amp from a shop rather than internet you can send it back on warranty, or go to an authorized dealer, sometimes the guys are cool and they'll sneak it in on a warranty repair for you.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks...

I think the guy ehre said a bnech was like 15. 

What exactly do they do in a bench?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

they'll hook it up to a power supply, then test you speaker leads and stuff, that will tell you if it is the amp or something else, if its not the amp your best bet is to go thru everything and basically try a piece at a time until you figure out what it is, its hard to diagnose w/o seeing first hand but it sounds like you should try to get that done first, sounds like it might be something with your power supply, once in awhile those will get beat up and take a dive, mine did at one point when I hit a speedbumg too fast, then started blowing fuses like you. Good luck


----------

